# I humbly ask you to make my itunes burn me a CD



## sneakyweasel19 (Oct 23, 2007)

I've been trying to burn a CD off of Itunes and all it says is "Disc burner or software not found..."
Very useful. 
I think this could really be an oversight because it has worked for me before. 
I have reason to believe it is something to do with the new version. 

Help me? 
I have Itunes version 7.3.2
and a 400 MHz PowerPC G4

Whatever that means :S

Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If you have a virtual CD program like Daemon Tools, uninstall it.


----------



## sneakyweasel19 (Oct 23, 2007)

I saw another thread for the same thing with windows and searched for it and I'm pretty sure I don't have such a program on my compy. I've never heard of it... :S


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I would suggest looking at this piece of info and see if you have the same thing. Daemon Tools is one of the programs that use the STP file.

Removal Procedure:

1. Delete SPTD.SYS from the C:\Windows\System32\Drivers folder.
2. Reboot.
3. Delete SPTD9885.SYS or the driver with similar name from the C:\Windows\System32\Drivers folder.
4. You may use RegRun Registry Assistant to delete protected keys without problems.
Or use regedit.
Go to the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\SPTD.
Right click and choose "Permissions" in the popup menu.
Change the rights for Adminitrator group to Full access.
Delete SPTD subkey.
Do the same for HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\Root\LEGACY_SPTD.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Couriant, didn't know Windows ran on a G4  (non virtual machine)

sneakyweasal19, if you go to "About this Mac" and then pick "more info", does the drive appear in the window that opens under disc burning?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

oops lol sorry wasn't paying attention to that


----------



## sneakyweasel19 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok, I went there and under disc burning it says, "No burning device was found. If you are using an external device please make sure that it is connected and powered properly." That would explain why it wouldn't work except that I've done it before using Itunes and I just put in a blank CD into my computer and POOF! burned CD. Very confused, you see.  i love that little guy.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Definitely sounds like a hardware issue.

Could be the drive has failed, it happens, and the drive doesn't have to be old.
(My new one went after 4 weeks!)

You could open your machine and double check that none the of the cables have come unseated. (IDE or molex power connector)


----------



## sneakyweasel19 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hmmm. Perhaps I will do that. Or I will find a real live human to fix it. If I crack open the compy myself assuredly I will become radioactive and die. Or the computer will die. Either way. Thanks for your help


----------

